# Fished Elk creek today



## Matt Hougan (Aug 19, 2008)

I know it's not Ohio but its close. Elk creek is loaded. I hooked a beast this morning but after trying to haul her to shore the fly wizzed past my head. A perfect LDR. Amongst the masses of bait fisherman I was able to find several fish holding below a shallow riffle in an otherwise unassuming and unmanned stretch. From time to time several others would swim up to the riffle for a bit, but then sneak back down stream. Thankfully the flat shale was easy in my knees as I roll casted time and time again. Finally the biggest fish took my pink egg pattern. I rose to set the hook and promptly slipped and that damn slippery shale and in the drink I went. Thank God for chest waders.

Don't take much to make me happy!


----------



## Matt Hougan (Aug 19, 2008)

Here's a question for you Pro's. just before dark in a deep slow pool tonight there were several fish rising. I was really temped to tie on elk hair caddis but I didn't know what they were eating. Anyone ever catch steelhead on dry flies?


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

this time of yr ..it could have been either caddies ( but I doubt it) or BWO's......may have even been Midge's...but if I was a gambling man I would go with the BWO's....BWO's are Blue Wing Olive's....pretty simple fly for the emeger.....pale olive dubbing....light dun tail and light dun cdc wing......There is also another cream cased caddies besides the white miller but I would believe their all gone for the yr...if you make it back out and have the similar condition try a renegade fly with a trailing BWO emerger ..should work......ty both in a size 20....


----------



## Matt Hougan (Aug 19, 2008)

Flymaker said:


> this time of yr ..it could have been either caddies ( but I doubt it) or BWO's......may have even been Midge's...but if I was a gambling man I would go with the BWO's....BWO's are Blue Wing Olive's....pretty simple fly for the emeger.....pale olive dubbing....light dun tail and light dun cdc wing......There is also another cream cased caddies besides the white miller but I would believe their all gone for the yr...if you make it back out and have the similar condition try a renegade fly with a trailing BWO emerger ..should work......ty both in a size 20....


I dont think it was Caddis either. Those I am familiar with and if I had seen a hatch and rising Steelhead I would for sure have tied one on. I didnt notice a hatch of any signifigance. Never would have thought BWO....Thanks

How awseom would it be to catch a SH on a dry fly....HA!


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

I read this article from 1999 a few months ago.

http://www.fisherie.com/Erie-Steelhead-on-a-Dry-Fly


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Nice report. I'm planning on fishing it Saturday, with maybe Conneaut as a backup plan. It probably won't have any water, and there will probably be 10,000,000 people and 10,000 fish, but I'm gonna give it a try anyway....

When I catch a Lake Erie run steelhead on a dry fly, my life will be complete......


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

I caught one on a dry. a bomber. it was more luck than skill. of over 20 years fishing for steelhead, ive only seen them surfacing like they were feeding a few times. g


----------



## bigduck10 (Feb 15, 2009)

I use a large dry attractor then drop a egg or Prince Nymph as a dropper.
Didn't fish the Elk last fall but the spring before had a Chromer take the large dry.


----------



## Coot (Jan 27, 2006)

bigduck10 said:


> I use a large dry attractor then drop a egg or Prince Nymph as a dropper.


+1


Nice report Matt


----------



## Matt Hougan (Aug 19, 2008)

John, I am kicking myself for not trying a dry fly after reading that article above. I would never have thought you could get a steelhead to come anywhere near the surface after getting pounded all day.

I'll be hunting ducks early either in Lodi or Metzgers, then at Erie Outfitters in the afternoon. May want to hit Rocky before dark for some steelhead, you free?


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

Hell if nothing else Matt , if you have similar conditions again .....tie on a Shannon's streamer . work it thru the pool with short intermittent strips and small jerks like a injured bait fish......


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

Steelhead Alley Outfitter's facebook page posted a couple of pics of steelhead yesterday caught on drys, caddies and terrestrials. Said they were pretty violent strikes.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

ejsell said:


> Steelhead Alley Outfitter's facebook page posted a couple of pics of steelhead yesterday caught on drys, caddies and terrestrials. Said they were pretty violent strikes.


Just saw that this morning. Pretty cool.

I fished Elk and Conneaut yesterday with my brother. I got one on Elk and lost a nice one to a log jam on Conneaut, and my brother got one on Conneaut. Very, very tough fishing. Elk had a ton of people but no water. Decent amount of fish but they were super spooky/picky. 

I guess I should have tried dries lol...


----------



## Matt Hougan (Aug 19, 2008)

I'm on a quest now......

Live and learn. Not sure when I can get up there again.


----------

